# dimmable metal.hailde ballasts



## islanddave (Nov 6, 2012)

*Is metal halide dying?*

Hello all

I am going to be assembling the components for.my 250 gallon dd tank. I am realising that metal halides are probably the best and cheaper way to light it but people.r.telling me that halides are going to be hard to source bulbs for.....what do you think?

Thanks


----------

